# Paph. Magic Lantern Question



## Silvan (Jul 24, 2012)

I've been growing this little plant for almost three years and honestly I thought I had the "it-only-makes-beautiful-foliage" type, lol
But, about a month ago it decided to throw a spike. So my question is, since I'm growing it outside for the summer do I leave it there or it would be better to move it to a more secure environment like the balcony or inside to protect it from wind, to much rain and those darn crazy city squirrels ?
Kinda my first parvis to flower, so I might feel a litlle over protective of it, but I know some plants don't like to be moved while they are growing a spike,..





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Jul 24, 2012)

Some may disagree but I'd move it into a more protected area. Is the balcony protected from the squirrels? Chipmunks have gotten into my greenhouse and raised havock and I'm sure grey squirrels would love to eat that plump bud.


----------



## Ghosthunt64 (Jul 24, 2012)

Now, I'm not experienced and I've been at this less than a year, but from what I've heard, Chinese Paphiopedilums blast easily, so if you've not had problems and don't expect to, I'd say leave it where it is.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 25, 2012)

Can you move it to a place where you can have more control yet is similar to the milieu it is in now?


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jul 25, 2012)

I'd leave it where it is. While it is risky, I think a change in location is even more risky. I lose most of my paphs that spike in the heat of the summer....but I've lost every one that I tried to bring in too soon.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 26, 2012)

? electric fence with rottweilers............


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 26, 2012)

Ozpaph said:


> ? electric fence with rottweilers............



I second that!


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 26, 2012)

I would move it


----------



## Silvan (Jul 29, 2012)

Thanks all for your input.. I've decided to move it to the balcony on a little bench with my multiflorals paph.. not really because of the squirrels but mostly because it can get pretty windy and rainy later in the season and I don't think it will flower until late september maybe? Just in time for the first meeting of my orchid club .. that would be neat


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 29, 2012)

sounds like a good plan.


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 29, 2012)

Silvan said:


> Thanks all for your input.. I've decided to move it to the balcony on a little bench with my multiflorals paph.. not really because of the squirrels but mostly because it can get pretty windy and rainy later in the season and I don't think it will flower until late september maybe? Just in time for the first meeting of my orchid club .. that would be neat




Well IMO the bud will open in August but I only bloomed this grex once.


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 29, 2012)

if you can make something like a box with chicken wire and set over the top, then you won't have to worry about a bird or squirrel knocking the bud/flower off. there are tons of squirrels around here, and the other day I looked out the window to see a squirrel eating the flowers off of one of the dragon wing begonias. i yelled at it, and it calmly moved off towards the trees. I had a prized polystachya tayloriana dug into by a squirrel and the plant died from shock


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Aug 8, 2012)

Charles, these squirrles can be a pain. Chipmuncks got into my greenhouse, where I trapped 5 of them. Outside I caught another 8 or more. I also caught 4 red squirrels and about 18 gray squirrels. I still have the hav-a- hart traps set but am only cathcing a couple a week. I know I can't catch them all but I just move the ones that I can. I figuer not only am I moving them but possible I cutting back on the number of babies being born in my area. Hope I'm not just wasting my time.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 9, 2012)

Bob in Albany said:


> Charles, these squirrles can be a pain. Chipmuncks got into my greenhouse, where I trapped 5 of them. Outside I caught another 8 or more. I also caught 4 red squirrels and about 18 gray squirrels. I still have the hav-a- hart traps set but am only cathcing a couple a week. I know I can't catch them all but I just move the ones that I can. I figuer not only am I moving them but possible I cutting back on the number of babies being born in my area. Hope I'm not just wasting my time.



Sounds very familiar! I'm just glad that my greenhouse is pretty much squirrel/chipmunk-proof. They are such pests in our garden and yard.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Aug 10, 2012)

Dot, I thought my greenhouse is chipmunk proof but I guess not. I have screens on the vents and cement knee walls. I can only assume they get onto the knee walls and then somewhere find a way threw the screen. I'm at a lose.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 10, 2012)

Bob in Albany said:


> Dot, I thought my greenhouse is chipmunk proof but I guess not. I have screens on the vents and cement knee walls. I can only assume they get onto the knee walls and then somewhere find a way threw the screen. I'm at a lose.



That's terrible!

Have you found holes in the screens? Can they be pushed aside?


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Aug 11, 2012)

I've looked and looked and I leave the screens on year round so they are almost impossible for me to even get out as they are rusted in place. I have one that I tore trying to take it out. I've got duct tape over that hole on both sides. It's got me stumped.


----------



## Silvan (Aug 11, 2012)

I guess Erythrone was right on about the flowering time for my little plant 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Aug 11, 2012)

Pretty nice color on that bad boy.


----------



## bigleaf (Aug 11, 2012)

Nice color.


----------



## Silvan (Aug 13, 2012)

Thanks  
it's true that the color is pretty intense for a magic lantern. I didn't notice it b4 you comented on it .. for me they all looked the same.. 

I have another question. It made a new growth and I was wondering if it would take another 3 years to get to flowering size again?


----------

